# Pen Kits In Bulk (25 or more)



## acidrad (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone have any idea where to get pen kits in bulk for a fairly reasonable price? Have looked on Penn State but the 30 pack slimline seems to always be sold out. Have also looked on aliexpress.com but that website seems very questionable!!


Thanks and stay safe.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

The wood turners catalog, I believe the website is: https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Also try www.timberbits.com, I've gotten slimline/funline kits from them...they actually have different colored finishes, and about the same price if not cheaper than Penn State.  Although, Penn State is still my main go-to supplier.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

You might try here: https://www.exoticblanks.com/Slimline-Pen-Kit-Ti-Gold.html


----------

